# Top Timeshare Locations / Destinations?



## emilyarnette (Dec 19, 2011)

Does anyone know what the top timeshare cities are?  I'm pretty sure Orlando is number one... but I have been trying to do some research and would love some insight.  Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 19, 2011)

Eveyone's  "top" is different, so I don't think there is a definitive answer to your question.

Do you mean what city has the most timeshares?

If you look in the TUG TS ratings (TUG Resort Databases - red bar) you can get a pretty good idea of how many timeshares a region has.

OOpps - I'm sorry, you have to join TUG to see that feature.


----------



## emilyarnette (Dec 19, 2011)

I guess I am not looking for people's personal favorites.  Perhaps just a resource that will give me a more general idea of the top timeshare destinations.  I have tried Google, but to no avail.  Just accessing my other "resources."  Thank you!


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 19, 2011)

If you are asking which areas have the most timeshares, or if you are asking  which timeshares get the top ratings, we have that info. in the TUG databases, but it's a member's feature, so you have to join TUG to access it ($15.)

Orlando, Las Vegas, and Hawaii have a ton of timeshares.


----------



## sue1947 (Dec 19, 2011)

*How do you define 'top'?*

We need more information to provide advise.  Denise's advise to join tug and utilize the resources here is spot on.  
Only you can decide what the term 'top' means to you.  Do you want the city with the most timeshares? or the area that has the 'best' activities; but what are the best activities?  Is a ski area better than a beach area better than Disney etc.  It's all a very personal decision.  Join TUG and check out the resort reviews as well as the map that shows where timeshares are located.  It's the most comprehensive of all and it only costs $15 to join.  That's a small price to pay to support all the work that goes on to keep that information available.


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 20, 2011)

''Top'' can mean the ones with the most timeshare, which often are some of the easiest to trade into, or it can mean those which are hardest to trade into because a lot more people are trying to trade in than are depositing.

As to the timeshare experience, peoples tastes wil differ - beach oriented, ski oriented, theme park oriented, etc.


----------



## chapjim (Dec 20, 2011)

Strictly on quantity/density, I'd say Orlando is a clear #1, then either Myrtle Beach or Daytona Beach.   Las Vegas is probably in the top 5.


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 20, 2011)

One way to do it is to see the top destinations for whatever your criteria is and see if there are any timeshares in that location. 

Cheers


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 21, 2011)

emilyarnette said:


> Does anyone know what the top timeshare cities are?  I'm pretty sure Orlando is number one... but I have been trying to do some research and would love some insight.  Thanks!



For me the top timeshare destinations are the ones within a reasonble distance to a National Park.


----------



## emilyarnette (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your replies.  I was more or less speaking in terms of popularity and density of timeshare resorts.  Like, if someone wanted to search for a new timeshare, what places are they most likely to type in the search box because they know they might be popular?  This is the list I came up with after doing a little research.  How does it look?

1.	Orlando
2.	Florida 
3.	Cancun 
4.	Maui 
5.	Las Vegas 
6.	Hawaii 
7.	Mexico 
8.	Lake Buena Vista 
9.	South Carolina 
10.	Bahamas 
11.	Aruba
12.	New York 
13.	Colorado 
14.	California 
15.	Arizona


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Dec 21, 2011)

emilyarnette said:


> Thank you everyone for your replies.  I was more or less speaking in terms of popularity and density of timeshare resorts.  Like, if someone wanted to search for a new timeshare, what places are they most likely to type in the search box because they know they might be popular?  This is the list I came up with after doing a little research.  How does it look?
> 
> 1.	Orlando
> 2.	Florida
> ...



You forgot Williamsburg,va


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 21, 2011)

Are you trying to create a list for a business application?

If the list is ranked, I think California and Arizona are too low, and Orlando, Florida, Cancun, and Mexico are too high.

If it's not ranked, then I suggest you put them in alphabetical order.

As far as density, New York has hardly any timeshares.

I am not sure Colorado would be in the top 15 - it's more of a ski destination.


----------



## kwelty (Dec 21, 2011)

*Timeshare Google Map*

A great resource can be found on the Timeshare Google map on the TUG home page.  http://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html 
Click on the area of the country you are interested in and you will see clusters of timeshares around the most popular Timeshare destinations.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 21, 2011)

Why would you have both Orlando and Lake Buena Vista? Hawaii and Maui? Cancun and Mexico? New York at all? You could lump all the Caribbean together. All the ski/mountain destinations: Utah, Colorado, Tahoe. Where's Williamsburg?

'Top' TS destinations is such a broad definition. As Denise said, alphabetically is probably the best way to list them, because everyone has their own favorites. 

Emily, how can you say you are doing research without even joining TUG and getting access to the thousands of independent reviews of timeshares all over the world? 

Jim


----------



## emilyarnette (Dec 21, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> Emily, how can you say you are doing research without even joining TUG and getting access to the thousands of independent reviews of timeshares all over the world?



My husband does a majority of our timeshare business.  We have owned timeshares for a while and I understand the general basics, but I am trying to learn a little more about them which is why I joined TUG.  Since my husband takes care of all the technicalities of our timeshare, I am not sure I would like to pay just to access those areas of the site just once.  I researched using Redweek polls and various timeshare resources on the internet.  I know everyone's favorites are different and that's why I was asking, because someone might bring up an area I didn't think about, like you did about Williamsburg.  Once I am able to narrow down the list I think I will be ready to look up reviews, but as of right now all I'm looking for is opinions.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 21, 2011)

If you can tell us exactly what you want to do with the list, we can be more accurate.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Dec 21, 2011)

aren't there alot of Timeshares in the Dells and in Tennessee also?


----------



## easyrider (Dec 21, 2011)

Our favorites are Mexico and Hawaii in the winter. 

Mexico has some of the most oppulent resorts as the cost of construction is less than many places. Many of the Mexico resorts are on nice beaches or have an ocean view. The rooms are usually large for a condo resort.

Hawaii is nice but the resorts are smaller and less over the top than Mexico. 

Our favorite summer TS are Pacific Coast Coast in August.

Since most resorts have high demand to low demand seasons is your list to find a resorts higher demand seasons with the lowest buy in & MF ?


----------



## emilyarnette (Dec 22, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> If you can tell us exactly what you want to do with the list, we can be more accurate.



Not looking for accuracy, just opinions  

@easyrider, Thank you!  We've been talking about Mexico for a while!


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 22, 2011)

emilyarnette said:


> Not looking for accuracy, just opinions



In that case - you should join TUG so you have access to the TUG ratings and reviews, plus the following lists:

      Top 10 Resorts
      Top 10 RCI Resorts
      Top 10 II Resorts
      Top 10 Marriott Resorts
      Top 10 Wyndham Resorts
      Top 10 Diamond Resorts
      Top 10 Hilton Resorts
      Top 10 Hyatt Resorts
      Top 10 Starwood Resorts

      Top 30 Resorts
      Gold Crown
      Select Resort
      Resorts Of Int'l Distinction
      Premier
      RCI Hospitality
      RCI Points


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Dec 29, 2011)

The $15 TUG membership is well worth the value received from this website.

Not only about vacations either. TUG and my TUG friends are a trusted voice on many different topics.  If I want a review on a product or service a quick query in TUG Lounge will get a broad range of trustworthy responses, and yes some crazy ones as well, but mostly its very sound advice or information.

As for the OPs original question, maybe I'm thinking from a different angle but the single most requested trade is Maui and then I believe Aruba, with Orlando right there from the demand perspective as well.


----------

